# My first post



## ozurovich (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello all -- I'm resurrecting my old AF set that was given to me at xmas 60 years ago. It's got an AF 302 engine that runs fine and produces smoke. 
I do have a question -that is if I connect more than about 6 cars the loco loses traction. I've cleaned the track and wheels of the engine. Also, I'm using the new AF FasTrack. Shouldn't I be able to pull more cars with this engine?

Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Tom,

Welcome aboard!! I would think you should be able to run more than six cars, but you never know.

I'm still learning about my American Flyer stuff. I have yet to run any of ithwell:

You'll get the answer you need here

Got any pics of your stuff?

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Have you tried lubing the cars wheels? Rolling resistance plays a huge factor in how long a consist can be. I'd start by lubing all your rolling stock using 5w-20/30 motor oil, just a drop or 2 on each axle. Lubrication is the single most neglected part of model trains being put back into service. I don't own AF personally, but the premise crosses to all scales. I have 2 Lionel steamers, a cast 2-6-4 and a very light 2-4-0 with a plastic shell. The light one can pull about 5-6 cars before slipping, depending on car type. 

Carl


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Depends on the type of cars you're trying to pull also.The cast 302's use their weight for traction, so 6 cars is pretty good, again considering the type of cars.My 301 I had as a kid would pull 6 cars with little effort, but they were light cars.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Welcome to the club! I, too, resurrected my 60 year old stuff a couple of years ago, and since then went way, way overboard buying new new and old locos and rolling stock. Some of the newer cars roll much more freely than the old AF cars; you can get really great deals on Ebay. I second the motion of lubricating them. Something else to consider: gently cleaning with mild dish detergent and an old soft toothbrush (careful around the lettering). Makes 'em look really sharp.
Mark


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

oz -- Welcome to the Forum. It's always great to see another AF enthusiast. You never mentioned if you cleaned and lubed your 302, only saying she runs fine and smokes. It might do just that without much load, but once you start adding cars, it bogs down. I'd consider cleaning and lubing the engine first. Then cleaning the cars real well and lubing the wheels/axles. Be sure to use only a drop on each -- any more and it becomes a magnet for dust, dirt and everything else. If memory serves, the #302 did not have "PulMor" traction. This was something Flyer later developed to help engine traction. It consisted of rubber "bands" on the wheels to get better grip on the rails. Hope you find a solution. But in any case we are pleased to have you aboard.


----------



## ozurovich (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks -- I'm doing the ebay thing as well and trying not to go overboard.


----------



## ozurovich (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks to all of you


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

oz -- Keep us posted how the 302 is working.


----------



## ozurovich (Dec 2, 2012)

*302*

The 302 is fine.. I bought another and it's fine too - smokes much better. What do you all think about bullfrog snot to improve traction?


----------

